# DIY DVD sample



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I was reading in a thread a while back and cant remember who was making a DVD sample of many different movie tracks. Basically the DVD would be a sample to take to stores so that you would have everything you wanted to test the featured product without having 30 DVDs.

Unfortunately I cant remember if it was this forum or another(avs?) forum so I thought I would ask ehere and see if someone knows anything.

Thanks for any info.:help:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

That is on AVS, there is a sticky at the top of the DIY Subwoofers forum by member soho.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Thank you for the clarification. I couldn't remember.


----------

